

The Poverty Line - wallflower
http://www.thepovertyline.net/map

======
johnchristopher
Well. If my poverty line definition wasn't foggy it sure now is.

The map and the snapshot of different food make it very hard to compare
different countries.

KWh and a KCal+nutrimental value per $ ratios would have made the comparison
easier.

Am I missing something ?

Note: on a 1024x800 screen the food of eastern countries can't be seen because
of horizontal scrolling.

~~~
frankydp
I agree. It is very hard to find any point of reference in the comparisons. I
am not sure if this actually conveys any information, due to the lack of
detail.

------
negamax
Website should list simply the amount of rice or similar commodity one can buy
in local market of that country. Although even this will vary widely for large
countries like India.

~~~
gizmo686
The problem is that you have to pick a commodity that is actually the same
'value' globally, which is very difficult. For example, rice is probably worth
much less in Asian markets because it is grown so much there, as opposed to
other regions which may have to import it, imposing additional costs for the
transportation.

~~~
negamax
That's why poverty line is different amongst regions. What I want to know is
if someone is able to buy same amount of rice in one country at poverty line
as other countries or how much does it vary.

~~~
gizmo686
My point was that the relative value of goods could change. Even if someone in
Ireland cannot buy as much rice as someone in India maybe they could buy more
potatoes, because potatoes are easier to grow in Ireland while rice is easier
to grow in India. If we want to use food as a metric, we would probably want
to use some abstract measure of nutrition (maybe $/calorie).

~~~
negamax
I see what you mean now. You are right, purchasing power of calorie/nutritious
value would be a better metric.

------
msellout
It's hard for me to see the food, since it's on newspaper.

